# N.O. fires 45 officers



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9855340/

:85565:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

It's about time!:-({|=


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That department is going to get (and need very much) a top to bottom restructuring. Kudos to the officers who were on the panel discussion on ABC's Nightline last night. They definitely had some legitimate gripes and let the panel of officials (N.O. Mayor, etc...) know they were very much in the wrong about the conditions they let the police remain under.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

It is a sad day, but it is totaly about time, it is important to point out that when you take this job it is your duty and responsibility to be there at the darkest hour. Even if it involves personal sacrifice if you are not willing to do that you do not belong in uniform. These national disasters should serve as a wake up call to the public of how valuable our thin blue line is. To allow anything else other than total commitment by those of us in this line, will mean to welcome KAOS. 
Stay Safe, Stay Sharp


----------

